# Longer lasting pads and rotors



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

I could find nothing under a search for 'q7 brakes' or the like. Has anyone done any research on getting ceramic pads and longer lasting rotors? I'd think by now, someone has. since the stocks last about 20k miles, options hopefully exist.

GM had similar issues in the '90s and COMPLETELY fixed it. my boat anchor Denali at 60k miles still had brand new pads and rotors. TONS will make it to 150k on original rotors and pads. amazingly they grip decently too! 

so speaking with a GM engineer, we need ceramic pads on rotors that have a metalugy above 37 Rockwell -C. finding that might be another hurdle all together....


----------

